# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Andrew boots

## ebf

Popped into Footwear and Apparel (previously NFAD) today to look at boots.

If the young sales guy is to be believed, it sounds like they are winding down stock of the Andrew boots, apparently not selling as much of them as they had hoped.

Not sure if this affects the Andrew Wilderness SPX as well, that's the model sold only through Hunting & Fishing.

Pity, they look like quality boots and I know some guys on here rate them.

Next option is to go look at some Gronell Tibets @ Bivouac.

 @BRADS

----------


## GravelBen

Heard good things about them I think, same with Hanwag. La Sportivas are solid too and a good fit for my feet so I tend to just stick with them.

----------


## mikee

Some interesting threads at the "other pub" on Andrews boots and Lowa's from memory.  

I need a pair of proper hunting boots but I'm not spending big money if they fall to bits after a few days "actual use"

----------


## Bryan

The Andrews boots H&F have exclusive rights to are the Andrews GZ2. I have these boots and rate them highly, very well made and comfortable to wear on multi day hunts.
I would happily get the Wilderness SPX as well (almost did get these instead).

Pretty sure the price has gone up $50 odd bucks on all their boots in the past 6 months also.

----------


## HNTMAD

Um they now also have the wilderness exclusive according to their catalogue. I bet they have gone direct to manifacturer, they do it all the time and take it from the NZ distributor and yet dont hand over the savings

I have the wilderness and rate them, current pair 12 months in and no issue. Yes like anything you can have duds

Hamish

----------


## Bryan

How un-competitive of H&F. 18 months ago I could have gotten the Wilderness model cheaper (just) through Farmlands. Decided on the GZ2 for the additional ankle support for when in the real steep country. Still good boots, they still look near new, even with plenty of use.

----------


## scoped

bivouac also stock lowas and asolo and a few other brands, if you want I can check what they have in store

----------


## scoped

> Um they now also have the wilderness exclusive according to their catalogue. I bet they have gone direct to manifacturer, they do it all the time and take it from the NZ distributor and yet dont hand over the savings
> 
> I have the wilderness and rate them, current pair 12 months in and no issue. Yes like anything you can have duds
> 
> Hamish


I don't blame them, like everyone else nz distributors are reaming it

----------


## HNTMAD

> I don't blame them, like everyone else nz distributors are reaming it


You missed the point,  if they are they are not handing it on to us so in effect double clicking??

Yeah no place for nz distribution people, shut them all down. Order on the net and have absolutely no after sale service. Makes sense to me

I and others are happy to pay a little more for at home service. Sure if nz purchased in the same quantity as those off shore we may just get a discount?? Simply we don't have the demand and I would imagine in certain areas it is getting less and less due to purchasing on the net. 

Hamish 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

> You missed the point,  if they are they are not handing it on to us so in effect double clicking??
> 
> Yeah no place for nz distribution people, shut them all down. Order on the net and have absolutely no after sale service. Makes sense to me
> 
> I and others are happy to pay a little more for at home service. Sure if nz purchased in the same quantity as those off shore we may just get a discount?? Simply we don't have the demand and I would imagine in certain areas it is getting less and less due to purchasing on the net. 
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


If it was only a "little more" I would be with you.

----------


## GravelBen

> If it was only a "little more" I would be with you.


I don't mind spending a bit more to buy from places that actually provide good service. Unfortunately some of them (larger chains especially) seem to just inflate the price without actually adding any value.

----------


## ebf

Gronell Tibet, very nice but too narrow  :Pissed Off: 
Lowa Tibet (fark ! $ 699) - narrow across bridge of foot even before doing up the laces...

I'd really like to get something with a rand for more durability, but looks like I am going back to the old faithful Grisport Kawekas.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Gronell Tibet, very nice but too narrow 
> Lowa Tibet (fark ! $ 699) - narrow across bridge of foot even before doing up the laces...
> 
> I'd really like to get something with a rand for more durability, but looks like I am going back to the old faithful Grisport Kawekas.


Do you have Hobbit Feet my friend?? Scarpa??

----------


## K95

> You missed the point,  if they are they are not handing it on to us so in effect double clicking??
> 
> Yeah no place for nz distribution people, shut them all down. Order on the net and have absolutely no after sale service. Makes sense to me
> 
> I and others are happy to pay a little more for at home service. Sure if nz purchased in the same quantity as those off shore we may just get a discount?? Simply we don't have the demand and I would imagine in certain areas it is getting less and less due to purchasing on the net. 
> 
> Hamish 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


I don't spend the effort on maintaining my boots. I use them then they sit wet for a week or so until I next go out. I get about 2-3 years from a pair. Why would I pay 3 times the price to get them in NZ when I have no intention of maintaining them to the suppliers specs to keep a warranty valid? Makes a whole lot of sense to buy offshore.

I always laugh at people complaining that suppliers won't honor a warranty because of misuse or someother cop out....

----------


## Shearer

Scarpas +1

----------


## HNTMAD

> Scarpas +1


May be a bit narrow??

----------


## BRADS

Ebf I rate the Andrew boots, I where them basically everyday with zero care and been going maybe 15months?
I prefer my lowas for big walks but they don't handle the abuse of the Andrews.
The grisport boots never lasted more than 6 months for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Ebf I rate the Andrew boots, I where them basically everyday with zero care and been going maybe 15months?
> I prefer my lowas for big walks but they don't handle the abuse of the Andrews.
> The grisport boots never lasted more than 6 months for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What model??

----------


## BRADS

> What model??


I'm going to say Zebru...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> I'm going to say Zebru...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah ok

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Yeah thats them just had a look see  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cliff

Reaming it? Please share the figures scoped, I'm genuinely interested in the numbers.

----------

